# Acebeam X60 & X60M brief review and beamshots



## Lauri_L (Nov 2, 2014)

Following brief review is about two magnificent flashlights manufactured by Acebeam (ex. Supbeam) – X60 (updated version) and X60M. Please note that flashlights were not provided by Acebeam for review. There is no commercial implication. Just want to share with you what these lights look like and what they are capable for. 







First one is Acebeam X60. I happened to get X60 modified version which has 6500lm output and 800m throw (manufacturer rated). The other one is X60M with 10000lm output and 525m throw (manufacturer rated). As you remember, the original X60 had 5000lm output and 700m throw. Acebeam also confirmed that they have made some current and output modifications on new X60. Unfortunately I don’t have special equipment to test these numbers.






Both lights were well packed into nice gift boxes. You can find light itself, AC/DC charging adapter, USB charging adapter, car USB charging interface, spare o-rings and tailcap set, shoulder strap, warranty card, user manual and some bags of silica gel-s from standard set. My X60M also had 6pcs of Sony VTC5 30A high drain batteries included by reseller.

Acebeam X60





Acebeam X60M





Regarding design X60 and X60M are very similar lights. Battery tubes and main dimensions of the lights are identical. Both lights share the same built-in charging feature and the same UI. The only visible differences are in flashlights heads. X60 magnetic control ring is silver, X60M control ring is black. X60m has about 17mm wide section before control ring covered with gold-like surface treatment. X60 has the same part black anodized. Bezel ring is painted silver in case of X60 and black in case of X60m. 











The biggest visible difference is when you look through the lens. X60 has 5pcs Cree XM-L2 U2 emitters placed inside overlapping reflectors. X60M has 3pcs huge Cree MT-G2 emitters placed into non-overlapping reflectors.

X60M (Left), X60 (right)





Reflectors have flawless surface treatment without any imperfections. There is huge sealing ring visible between reflector and lens. Lens itself is clear and and has anti-reflective coating on it. The biggest suprise is that all emitters on both lights are perfectly centered. In most cases in multi emitter lights slight deviations can be detected but not these lights. If you look at the photos you may think that some leds are a bit out of center but that is an illusion caused by wide angle photo lens I was using. So outer overall build quality of these two lights are superb (at least on my samples). 





















X60 and X60M can be unscrewed into 3 basic parts: head, battery tube and battery carrier. Battery carrier is placed into battery tube and then tightened by head. Visual finish of internal details including battery carrier is perfect. All threads are also well lubed. I didn’t took any of 3 mentioned basic parts apart so I can not say anything about electronics that is inside. 






Heads from inside. X60M (left), X60 (right)





Battery carriers in battery tube facing toward flashlight head. X60M (left), X60 (right)





Bottom part of battery carrier pointed towards to the bottom of battery tube. X60M (left), X60 (right)





Battery carriers of both lights are visually similar but marked with different yellow stickers. They are ment to remind users that in case of X60 you have to use batteries with PCB with current control at least 5A and all batteries has to be from same brand, same voltage and same capacity before installing into carrier. X60M users will find reminder that that only hi-drain cells (5A and up) has to be used and all batteries has to be from same brand, same voltage and same capacity before installing into carrier.











Some more photos about battery carriers. X60M (left), X60 (right):
















And now some beamshots...

I used Canon 5DmkII camera and 70-200 f4L lens to make these photos. Camera was fixed into manual mode (WB-daylight / ISO200 / F4 / 5s). All photos were taken into lights max output.

Weather conditions: +3 deg.Celsius, clowdy, no moonlight, some water mist in the air (beach), really dark

Photos hasn't been modified any way. 

X60 – 150m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 150m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 250m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 250m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 350m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 350m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 450m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 450m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 550m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 550m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 650m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 650m to goals + 20m to forest










X60 – 750m to goals + 20m to forest









X60M – 750m to goals + 20m to forest









As you can see X60 and X60M really throw because of their raw power. 

Following two photos are to show how floody these lights are. Beach line is about 50...60m wide. 

X60





X60M





Hope you enjoyed my review and beamshots


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 2, 2014)

That X60M is awesome.

I'm trying to work out how to justify one...


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 2, 2014)

mvyrmnd said:


> That X60M is awesome.



Those beamshots are great work, thanks for doing that!

I am actually more impressed by the X60. The X60M doesn't look that much brighter (nor is the spill obviously wider), and it doesn't throw as well. Not only that, but I know the MT-G2 version will have more issues with heat...so all around, the modded X60 looks like a far more useful light, and it still has MORE than enough brightness to blow away almost any other LED light.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 2, 2014)

Amazing photographs, thank you!


----------



## Lauri_L (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Yes, X60 looks brighter and throws better than X60M but X60M beam is absolutly smooth and creamy. Also the beam of X60M is amazingly wide and warm. 

Both lights step down after some (3) minutes of use. Still there is no huge difference in brightness when stepped down but heat generation will be reduced significantly. I used the lights in quite cold climate (+3C). When the light was on max mode I felt quick rise of temperature. When the light stopped down, no further noticable increase of temperature can not be detected by hand. Probably it still raised but cold air cooled the light down. Cooling ribs of both lights are huge. Anyway I enjoy using both of my lights


----------



## plata0190 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bought the X60M from banggood for 250€, but have had to return it back for some issues. Step down in 21° ambiental temp was after only 50sec, and noticed that carrier springs was not elastic so shocking the tail on a hard surface as a desk should momentary turn off the contacts inside the carrier and a poor contact with 6 IMR unprotected is dangerous. Than some manufacture issues was that putting magnetic control ring close an iron as a railing,it turns the flashlight into strobe mode, it's not a significant problem, just funny . But a real problem is that for charging you have to pull out the iron lanyard because it touches the connector and makes short circuit.

Regarding the power and the beam, I noticed that is not so much brigher than my MM15. The beam is usefull only to illuminate at long distances, and hotspot is quietly narrow for short distance, like for a walk outside or to illuminate a garage. My ceiling bounce measuring was 205 lm for the X60M and 95-100lm for Niwalker MM15, but here depends by the intensity of the hotspot, and when I'll purchase the second batch of MM15 I'll do another ceiling bounce comparison.

Concluding, this power emitted from a flashlight of these dimenions is not so usefull. There are many other flashlights with almost similar power but more compact, i.e. Acebeam K40M, Eagletac SX25L3, Niwalker MM15, Thrunite TN36..


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2014)

u need to have beam shots against a building vs an open field. can't really see much with those other then a big spill of light. 

if they wud redesign that light to look less like a toilet plunger and more like a flashlight and move that stupid rear button to the side I might consider buying one. its WAY to heavy to have a rear mounted button. works with PD35 or P12 cause its small and light but absolutely does NOT work on this light.

I bought an X60 wen it first came out and it stopped working a week later lol. junk! hopefully they have fixed the issue but from reading above it doesn't appear so.


----------



## Lauri_L (Nov 20, 2014)

I have used both lights for a while now. X60 gets more use because X60m beam is too wide for me. Haven't detected any problems with them. 

One of my friends has an older version of X60 (5000lm). This light is about 6 months old for now and used daily. No problems either. 

Rear button is not an issue for me. It is just power on/off button. The rest is done by magnetic ring. 

Plunger-like design may be a bit odd and make the light look wierd but after long time of use you can understand that this design provides very good balance. X60 is heavy but well balanced on hand.

I won't deny that there are many-many lights that look better, weight less and feel more expensive. But if you take this light as a tool then there is not many competitors regarding price (260$), performance (6500lm, 800m throw, wide beam), flexibility (magnetic ring UI, direct charging) and runtimes. 

If there should be any technical problems I'll let you know


----------



## plata0190 (Nov 20, 2014)

@Lauri L: where you seen that X60 throws 800m with 6500lm? manufacture data says 5000lm
http://acebeam.com/5000-lumens-x60#.VG38pclrYw4
http://www.supbeam.com/en/supbeam-high-power-led-flashlight-x6#.VG38uMlrYw4


----------



## ven (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome Lauri,cracking pics thanks for sharing and making me want both lights :laughing:

If i had to pick one i would struggle tbh,both have advantages,mtg2 for colours and smooth flood,xml2 u2 for the throw and i like cool too.


----------



## Lauri_L (Nov 21, 2014)

plata0190 said:


> @Lauri L: where you seen that X60 throws 800m with 6500lm? manufacture data says 5000lm
> http://acebeam.com/5000-lumens-x60#.VG38pclrYw4
> http://www.supbeam.com/en/supbeam-high-power-led-flashlight-x6#.VG38uMlrYw4



I have seen it on my X60 user manual. Also asked from Acebeam if these numbers are true. They confirmed and explained that they have made some adjustments/modifications. I think that I managed to get one of the first upgraded X60-s. Haven't compared with old 5000lm X60 tough... :shrug:


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey folks.

I just received my new Acebeam X60M. The only light I have to compare it to is my Jetbeam RRT 3 1950 lumens flashlight. I don't know a lot about lights but I would say that I expected to see a bigger difference going from 1950 lumen to 10000 lumen. It's noticeable but not a huge amount I wouldn't think. Just my completely novice opinion though. The light seems to be quality built but there is a significant oddly shaped yellow spot in the center of the beam when shining on a wall.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

those are some of the greatest beam shots I have ever seen....


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 4, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> those are some of the greatest beam shots I have ever seen....



I agree


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

Still nothing that a TK75 and a dedicated thrower cant do hell the Olight Javelot throws just as well if not better with only 1000 lumens. The "10000" lumens doesnt look any different than a Vinh modified TK75...the lights themselves look very impressive but....


----------



## bright star (Dec 4, 2014)

I must say the beam shots are very impressive . But the overall aesthetics of the light could be improved in my opinion. That being said I still want one :twothumbs


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 5, 2014)

freakn toilet plunger! if they made it smaller and moved the button to the side vs. the rear which is retarded I mite buy one. but they are not reliable lights and I wud wait for someone to make a smaller version which I'm sure won't be long with 5200 and 6500 lumen compact lights out now.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 5, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Still nothing that a TK75 and a dedicated thrower cant do hell the Olight Javelot throws just as well if not better with only 1000 lumens. The "10000" lumens doesnt look any different than a Vinh modified TK75...the lights themselves look very impressive but....


even the modified TK75 isn't even close to this. not even in the same league as far as overall brightness.


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 9, 2014)

HIDSGT said:


> freakn toilet plunger! if they made it smaller and moved the button to the side vs. the rear which is retarded I mite buy one. but they are not reliable lights and I wud wait for someone to make a smaller version which I'm sure won't be long with 5200 and 6500 lumen compact lights out now.



I really like mine. It's big, sure, but's it's frikin' awesome.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to party with you.

Nice review, thanks.


Chris


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Dec 10, 2014)

Fantastic review! It bears out exactly what I see personally, with the modded versions of these lights. Both are impressive, but the X60 takes the lead.



Cullihall said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I just received my new Acebeam X60M. The only light I have to compare it to is my Jetbeam RRT 3 1950 lumens flashlight. I don't know a lot about lights but I would say that I expected to see a bigger difference going from 1950 lumen to 10000 lumen. It's noticeable but not a huge amount I wouldn't think. Just my completely novice opinion though. The light seems to be quality built but there is a significant oddly shaped yellow spot in the center of the beam when shining on a wall.



Inverse square law, the fact that the X60M is very floody, and that it's nowhere near 10000 lumens account for that.

The modded X60M, with tweaks to the driver, additional heatsinking, and carrier tweaks to reduce resistance only produces around 8000 lumens. It's safe to say the stock version is probably around 6000-7000 lumens at best. That's an impressive number to be sure, but it's far low of factory claims. Which also amply explains why the now well reviewed X60, that does produce 5000 lumens, appears basically just as bright. In part because it is almost as bright, and in part because of the added throw, and cooler tint.

The other reason the X60M fails to impress is as a rough rule, it takes four times as much output to produce twice the apparent brightness. To see about double the brightness from the rrt3, or the typical skyray king/tm11, you need 8000+ lumens, of the same temperature, in the same general beam shape.


----------



## light36 (Dec 10, 2014)

Lauri thanks for the very nice review , really liked the photos of the distance shots you took it gives everyone a very good idea what these lights can do . Hope to see some more reviews from you in the future :twothumbs . Cheers Niel


----------



## Illum (Dec 10, 2014)

Lauri_L said:


> You can find light itself, AC/DC charging adapter, _*USB charging adapter*_...



charging a 6*18650 pack using USB :thinking:
you lost me there


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 16, 2014)

InfinitusEquitas said:


> Fantastic review! It bears out exactly what I see personally, with the modded versions of these lights. Both are impressive, but the X60 takes the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the clarification. Much appreciated.


----------



## joker_likes_flashlights (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know where they sell the Acebeam X60L?


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 30, 2014)

joker_likes_flashlights said:


> Does anyone know where they sell the Acebeam X60L?


X60L?


----------



## joker_likes_flashlights (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> X60L?



The X60 is the 5,000 lumens version, the X60L which is the 6,500 lumens version is the one reviewed in this thread.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 4, 2015)

What's the difference between Acebeam and Supbeam?


----------



## Bruno28 (Jan 5, 2015)

magicstone12 said:


> What's the difference between Acebeam and Supbeam?


Both are same company. Thy just changed recently their name from supbeam ro acebeam. That's all


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm looking to purchase the Acebeam X60L (6500 Lumen, 5 LED) version but can't find an online retailer selling it anywhere. Not even ebay. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks...


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if these are the batteries Lauri referred to as being supplied by the retailer that sold her the X60M flashlight?
30A SONY VTC5 18650 2600mAh 3.7V high drain Rechargeable LiMn battery-Flat top. I'm a little confused as these are LiMn batteries and the Acebeam website and literature seem to recommend High Drain Li-Ion batteries and these are High Drain LiMn batteries. Does Sony make both High Drain LiMn and High Drain Li-Ion batteries? I'm looking to order an Acebeam X60L flashlight, but I already have an Acebeam X60M on order and also ordered the 30A SONY VTC5 18650 2600mAh 3.7V high drain Rechargeable LiMn battery-Flat top from a different source. I want to make sure the batteries I ordered will work in the Acebeam X60M.

Thanks.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 6, 2015)

1. Yes, those are the same cells Lauri referred to. Sony VTC5.

2. LiMn is shorthand for lithium manganese. Lithium-ion cells, as commonly referred to, are actually LiCo - lithium cobalt. BOTH types are lithium ion. There are many other types, too. And obviously they have a lot more than two ingredients, lithium-ion is just a way to express the general type of cell, without getting bogged down in chemical details. 

3. Where did you order the Sony VTC5 cells? They have been discontinued by the manufacturer, and are out of stock virtually everywhere. There have been a lot of counterfeit VTC5 going around, which apparently are OK cells, but not high-drain. If you have a source for genuine VTC5, I'm sure many of us would be interested.

4. Pretty much any decent 18650 will work in the X60 (if size and shape constraints are met). The question is which type will give you max output. Again, if you are getting genuine VTC5, they are an excellent choice, and rest assured no other cells will give you significantly more output (if any).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cullihall (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> Does anyone know if these are the batteries Lauri referred to as being supplied by the retailer that sold her the X60M flashlight?
> 30A SONY VTC5 18650 2600mAh 3.7V high drain Rechargeable LiMn battery-Flat top. I'm a little confused as these are LiMn batteries and the Acebeam website and literature seem to recommend High Drain Li-Ion batteries and these are High Drain LiMn batteries. Does Sony make both High Drain LiMn and High Drain Li-Ion batteries? I'm looking to order an Acebeam X60L flashlight, but I already have an Acebeam X60M on order and also ordered the 30A SONY VTC5 18650 2600mAh 3.7V high drain Rechargeable LiMn battery-Flat top from a different source. I want to make sure the batteries I ordered will work in the Acebeam X60M.
> 
> Thanks.



Where did you find a place to order the X60L from? I have the X60M as well. Awesome light. I also want the 6500 lumen because it boasts much better throw. Just not sure if I can justify another $400 light.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply thedoc007. Always nice to see a veteran poster helping out an obvious newbie. I ordered the Sony VTC5 batteries from Vapolocity.com - also known as Suncitycigs.com. They are $16.00 each. They haven't arrived yet but my order was confirmed and they didn't say they were out of stock. Now you have me worried about whether they might be counterfeit cells. I'll let you know how they work when I receive them.

If the Sony VTC5 cells that I ordered turn out to be counterfeit, and the authentic cells are not in stock anywhere, do you have a recommendation of the best cells I could use (high drain) for the X60M? Highest quality cells with highest capacity? Thanks again for your advice....


thedoc007 said:


> 1. Yes, those are the same cells Lauri referred to. Sony VTC5.
> 
> 2. LiMn is shorthand for lithium manganese. Lithium-ion cells, as commonly referred to, are actually LiCo - lithium cobalt. BOTH types are lithium ion. There are many other types, too. And obviously they have a lot more than two ingredients, lithium-ion is just a way to express the general type of cell, without getting bogged down in chemical details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 7, 2015)

I went to the Acebeam.com site and submited a purchase inquiry. After several attempts I got a response from "Chris" who walked me through the order process on their site. They accept Pay Pal, he (or maybe it's "she", they are in China and there is a little language difficulty) will walk you through the way they do it. The price for the Acebeam X60L (6500 lumen) is $304.00 with an additional $39.00 for Fed Ex shipping. Haven't received mine yet, but they are supposed to start the shipping process today.


Cullihall said:


> Where did you find a place to order the X60L from? I have the X60M as well. Awesome light. I also want the 6500 lumen because it boasts much better throw. Just not sure if I can justify another $400 light.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> Thanks for your reply thedoc007. Always nice to see a veteran poster helping out an obvious newbie. I ordered the Sony VTC5 batteries from Vapolocity.com - also known as Suncitycigs.com. They are $16.00 each. They haven't arrived yet but my order was confirmed and they didn't say they were out of stock. Now you have me worried about whether they might be counterfeit cells. I'll let you know how they work when I receive them.
> 
> If the Sony VTC5 cells that I ordered turn out to be counterfeit, and the authentic cells are not in stock anywhere, do you have a recommendation of the best cells I could use (high drain) for the X60M? Highest quality cells with highest capacity? Thanks again for your advice....



You are certainly welcome! I've only been on CPF for a couple years, and have learned a lot. Just trying to return the favor.

I used Vapolocity's contact page to send them a couple questions about the VTC5 cells. We'll see what they say - I will be sure to update this thread with their response.

The best options I know are the Samsung 25R, and the Efest V2 IMR cells. Both types are 2500 mAh, and will deliver similar performance to the Sony VTC5.


----------



## Cullihall (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> I went to the Acebeam.com site and submited a purchase inquiry. After several attempts I got a response from "Chris" who walked me through the order process on their site. They accept Pay Pal, he (or maybe it's "she", they are in China and there is a little language difficulty) will walk you through the way they do it. The price for the Acebeam X60L (6500 lumen) is $304.00 with an additional $39.00 for Fed Ex shipping. Haven't received mine yet, but they are supposed to start the shipping process today.



Awesome. Thanks. I've dealt with Chris at Acebeam before. He sent me an ac charger because the one I received with my X60M was the European one. I'm in Canada. Same electrical plugs as US.

I love the X60M. Awesome light. I got six extra 3400 mAh Keeppower cells. They seem good.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 8, 2015)

Received the (hopefully) 30A SONY VTC5 18650 2600mAh 3.7V high drain Rechargeable LiMn battery-Flat top batteries from Vapolocity today. They came almost fully charged, each individual battery was in an individual cardboard container that had a hand written "C" on it and 2 of these were in another cardboard container that also had a "C" on it, I'm assuming these were charged at the retailer before shipping them out. As far as I can see they look exactly like all the pictures I've seen of the Sony VTC5, plain green wrapper with just a small squarish logo of some sort. The wrapper looks perfectly applied, no wrinkles, everything centered the way I would expect it. I would be really surprised if these turned out to be counterfeit, but just because I know there's no way I could duplicate the Sony VTC5 so perfectly doesn't mean somebody else couldn't do it. After completing the charge (about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes) I put these in my new Niwalker MM15 and took out the AW 3400mAh that I was using in it. I'm assuming that the AW batteries were underpowered for the Niwalker MM15 since they are not a high drain battery like the Sony VTC5. It is really really hard to tell the difference in the light with the Sony batteries. Every bit as bright as the AW batteries, maybe a tiny bit brighter, but really hard to say for sure. Anyway I don't know if any of this gives you a hint as to whether these are authentic Sony VTC5 batteries or not, but until I hear otherwise I've got myself convinced they are the real thing. But I'm interested in your opinion if you are suspicious that they are probably counterfeit after getting your questions answered from Vapolocity. Thanks again for your input


thedoc007 said:


> You are certainly welcome! I've only been on CPF for a couple years, and have learned a lot. Just trying to return the favor.
> 
> I used Vapolocity's contact page to send them a couple questions about the VTC5 cells. We'll see what they say - I will be sure to update this thread with their response.
> 
> The best options I know are the Samsung 25R, and the Efest V2 IMR cells. Both types are 2500 mAh, and will deliver similar performance to the Sony VTC5.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> But I'm interested in your opinion if you are suspicious that they are probably counterfeit after getting your questions answered from Vapolocity. Thanks again for your input



So far I have received no response at all, not even a form letter to let me know the question was received. It has only been 24 hours or so, will update again if they do respond.

Having them arrive fully charged is a negative, in my book. The manufacturer selects the ideal storage voltage, and ships them out that way. It is of course possible the retailer charged them fully after doing some testing, but I wouldn't count on it. Anyone who knows enough to do proper load testing should also know to return them to a lower storage voltage after testing. Who knows how long they might sit on a shelf before they are shipped out?

http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/ has more information, specifically about the counterfeit VTC5. I would encourage you to read the article, and make your own determination. Unfortunately, there is no way to be 100% sure, but it might give you an idea what to look for.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, after carefully examining and comparing my batteries to those shown on the link you supplied, it's clear as muddddd. Some aspects of my batteries look like the fake example and some look like the real. My batteries have 2 seams, but they are very clean straight smooth seams opposite each other, no raised part like in the fake. The positive terminals look clean without any sticky residue like in the fake, and the negative terminal is completely flat without any raised portion like the fake. The little square logo looks like the real pic, but I wouldn't say it looks like it was burned in. It looks more like the real pic than the fake pic. But there are two things on my batteries that trouble me. One is the backwards RL letters(or whatever those two letters are). On my batteries the top of the two letters align with the top of the two rows of smaller lettering. In the link real battery the bottom of the two letters align with the bottom of the two rows of lettering. The size of the two letters seem about the size of the real ones in the pics. Also the very top part of the batteries I have seem to look more like the fake pic with the shape of that faint indent ring as compared to the shape and distance of the faint indent ring on the real battery. Mine look almost exactly like the fake pic. So given the incredible numbers of fake Sony VTC5 batteries being dumped on the electronic cigarette market, and given the fact that the production of the real batteries was so limited in 2014, I am leaning towards these batteries I have are probably fake, but like many others I am definitely not sure. I have some Samsung 25R on order, do those have the same counterfeiting issues? I guess I could still use the fake batteries I have since they do seem to work pretty well. Would just be interesting to compare them to actual authentic Sony VTC5's. Thanks again for your taking the time to give some excellent advice.


thedoc007 said:


> So far I have received no response at all, not even a form letter to let me know the question was received. It has only been 24 hours or so, will update again if they do respond.
> 
> Having them arrive fully charged is a negative, in my book. The manufacturer selects the ideal storage voltage, and ships them out that way. It is of course possible the retailer charged them fully after doing some testing, but I wouldn't count on it. Anyone who knows enough to do proper load testing should also know to return them to a lower storage voltage after testing. Who knows how long they might sit on a shelf before they are shipped out?
> 
> http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/ has more information, specifically about the counterfeit VTC5. I would encourage you to read the article, and make your own determination. Unfortunately, there is no way to be 100% sure, but it might give you an idea what to look for.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 9, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> I have some Samsung 25R on order, do those have the same counterfeiting issues? I guess I could still use the fake batteries I have since they do seem to work pretty well. Would just be interesting to compare them to actual authentic Sony VTC5's. Thanks again for your taking the time to give some excellent advice.



No, the Samsung 25R has no issues with counterfeiting, as far as I know. They are pretty inexpensive (you should pay no more than $7-8 each, and you can find them for less with a little effort), and thus don't have the same appeal (to counterfeiters) as the more expensive VTC5, which for a while were THE cell to buy, especially for the vape market. 

They are also much easier to find from a variety of sources. Illumination Supply and Mountain Electronics would be my recommended source(s) for any type of lithium-ion cells. Unlike, say, Battery Junction, they don't sell crap *****Fire cells - any cell you can get from them should be quality. I have had only good experiences with IS and ME, and they know lights and cells inside out...if anyone can detect fakes and screen them out, it would be them. Craig from IS, and Richard from ME, also both are involved with CPF. Richard, for example, designed a custom driver for one of Vinh's modded lights, and Craig ran the CPF Christmas giveaway thread last year (2013, technically). Nothing like buying from fellow members of this community.

I think you are fine to use the VTC5, I did some looking, and could not find any mention of a safety issue. It seems the fakes are not actually too bad...just not as good as the real thing. And it is always possible you did get real ones, after all.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 9, 2015)

You mentioned something about "The manufacturer selects the ideal storage voltage and ships them out that way". You also said "Who kows how long they might sit on a shelf before they are shipped out". Since I am soon going to have a glut of extra Li-Ion batteries, some still being shipped, I posted this question on another thread, but didn't really get a clear response:

"If I understand correctly battery manufacturers recommend recharging seldom used Li-Ion batteries every 3 months so they don't drop below a certain charge and either shorten the lifespan of the battery or damage it beyond further use. When I order rechargeable Li-Ion batteries to use as backups and store in the case with the flashlight, I would like them to be charged and ready to go when needed. My question is, is it better to leave the backup batteries uncharged? It seems these batteries probably have been sitting in a retail storage facility for some time, possibly longer than 3 months in their original state, does charging them the first time trigger some sort of mechanism that requires them to be recharged every 3 months in the future? Can newly purchased Li-Ion batteries be kept longer than 3 months before charging them for the first time?"

Do reputable retailers actually take the time to check the voltage of Li-Ion batteries they have had in stock for a longer period of time? On average how long can I store newly purchased rechargeable Li-Ion batteries (as in for survival storage) before they need to be charged?

I appreciate your patience in taking the time to help educate me in my new (expensive) addiction.


thedoc007 said:


> So far I have received no response at all, not even a form letter to let me know the question was received. It has only been 24 hours or so, will update again if they do respond.
> 
> Having them arrive fully charged is a negative, in my book. The manufacturer selects the ideal storage voltage, and ships them out that way. It is of course possible the retailer charged them fully after doing some testing, but I wouldn't count on it. Anyone who knows enough to do proper load testing should also know to return them to a lower storage voltage after testing. Who knows how long they might sit on a shelf before they are shipped out?
> 
> http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/ has more information, specifically about the counterfeit VTC5. I would encourage you to read the article, and make your own determination. Unfortunately, there is no way to be 100% sure, but it might give you an idea what to look for.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 9, 2015)

Flash-O-Maniac said:


> I posted this question on another thread, but didn't really get a clear response



PM me a link to the other thread, if you don't mind. I just realized that we are getting off topic, and going into this amount of detail is probably best done elsewhere.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes I can see where this is off topic. My apologies to the forum. I'll send a PM.


thedoc007 said:


> PM me a link to the other thread, if you don't mind. I just realized that we are getting off topic, and going into this amount of detail is probably best done elsewhere.


----------



## mestizobloke (May 28, 2015)

Are the lumens rating in these lights highly inflated or actually are 10k lumens?


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (May 28, 2015)

The X60 is basically on spec - they tend to come in around 5000 lumens stock.

The X60M output is inflated - even a modded version, with boosted driver, heatsinking, and resistance tweaks was only able to hit about 8500 lumens, the stock is probably around 6000-7000.

Personally I'd opt for the X60.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi All,

This is SAR in Los Angeles, CA. I have a question regarding ACEBEAM(TM) X60L. Will Samsung 3000 mAh 30Q flat top battery fit in its 6 cell carrier and power this light? I heard from TIHRUNITE(TM) TN42vn fans that Samsung 30Q's are awesome. Thank you in advance for answer to this light-battery combination question.


----------

